# Venomous at HAMM



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hamm IS having a venomous section again!!!!

Mind its still a horrid place to go around!!!

Further info available on Miqe's site


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Stuff that! After Houten I'd sooner stick pins in my eyes than go to Hamm again


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Stuff that! After Houten I'd sooner stick pins in my eyes than go to Hamm again


 
missing something?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that Hamms ridiculously busy and overly hyped, I think he means : victory:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

SiUK said:


> that Hamms ridiculously busy and overly hyped, I think he means : victory:


 
o right, thanks!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Stuff that! After Houten I'd sooner stick pins in my eyes than go to Hamm again


I'm with you on that one!!!!

Houten wins hands down!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Where is Houten?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with you both Stuart and Greame..

Will probably never set foot in Hamm again..
But I will go to Snakeday in Houten, and to B.E.E in Rheda.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> Where is Houten?


The Snakeday Houten, is in the Netherlands.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

What do you have to do be bring venomous snakes back over here anyway. Can you do it with just a DWA or do you needs to get something else to be able to import them????


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Will you stop telling everyone about the snake show and Houten - it'll end up as busy as Hamm :lol2:

Houten wins for me hands down - both the snake day and the exotics shows.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> What do you have to do be bring venomous snakes back over here anyway. Can you do it with just a DWA or do you needs to get something else to be able to import them????


Ah, the $64000 question. You do not need a DWA license to bring DWA animals into the country, however you DO need a license to legally possess a DWA animal, theoretically, you can bring DWA snakes etc into the country and transport them to someone who does have a license. However, if you are stoppped at Customs and you have no supporting paperwork for your purchases, you may be in for some awkward questions and possible the retention of your animals (at your expense) until such time as you produce said license.
With the way the bloody French Customs are, sometimes you won't even get them out of France!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Why did Hamm stop venemous if it's going to continue again 6 months later? Especially as they had huge announcements on their website etc. about how it was forbidden to bring venemous even to the car park in September and made such a big fuss about it!

I prefer Houten too, the location is much more convenient for UK travel from Hook of Harwich, can make it in 45 minutes in good traffic, or an hour if you don't know the way.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Aside from the shorter distanmce, the whole venue was so much more civilised, decent cafe, plenty of room to move and no mad scrum as soon as the doors opened


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Why did Hamm stop venemous if it's going to continue again 6 months later? Especially as they had huge announcements on their website etc. about how it was forbidden to bring venemous even to the car park in September and made such a big fuss about it!
> 
> I prefer Houten too, the location is much more convenient for UK travel from Hook of Harwich, can make it in 45 minutes in good traffic, or an hour if you don't know the way.


what is hamms website and is it really that bad?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There was a huge to-do at the March show (I think) where not only did Clifford Warwick waltz round and declare it 90% WC but a German news crew managed to get a 13 year old lad into the venomous room and he bought a cobra. The organiser of the show publicly stated that, rather than the whole show be stopped, he would appease the baying masses and stop the selling of venomous reptiles at the show. Said nothing about the Latrodectus and Phoneutria spiders and DWA scorps on sale in the main hall tho'


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> what is hamms website and is it really that bad?


It is not bad, it is fine really if you are prepared for it, but it is SUPER packed, the venue is too small, the tables always all sold out, no room for anything, and you are packed like sardines, so it gets very hot. I find it better for local accomodation and better for parking, but the venue could do with being twice the size (literally!) so you have room to move. If you are someone looking for something specialist, then Houten is probably going to be more suitable. If you just want to go and see as many low priced reptiles as humanely possible and don't mind crowds, Hamm is fine. Houten doesn't usually fill all the tables and there is actually room to move between the aisles and never seems anywhere near as hot, certainly a more pleasant browsing experience.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Snake day is a pleasant experience!

Hamm (any time) is a pain in the Ar**!!!!

Too Big, Tooo many punters, and so on!!!!

and the cafe at Houten is real nice !!!!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Athravan said:


> It is not bad, it is fine really if you are prepared for it, but it is SUPER packed, the venue is too small, the tables always all sold out, no room for anything, and you are packed like sardines, so it gets very hot. I find it better for local accomodation and better for parking, but the venue could do with being twice the size (literally!) so you have room to move. If you are someone looking for something specialist, then Houten is probably going to be more suitable. If you just want to go and see as many low priced reptiles as humanely possible and don't mind crowds, Hamm is fine. Houten doesn't usually fill all the tables and there is actually room to move between the aisles and never seems anywhere near as hot, certainly a more pleasant browsing experience.


 
thanks but isnt Houten just for snakes?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> thanks but isnt Houten just for snakes?


Houten Snakeday is once a year in Oct and is only snakes, there are 2 other Houten shows that are everything, usually in March/April and December like Hamm.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Houten Snakeday is once a year in Oct and is only snakes, there are 2 other Houten shows that are everything, usually in March/April and December like Hamm.


thank you


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Stuff that! After Houten I'd sooner stick pins in my eyes than go to Hamm again


couldnt agree more, its significantly better!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Ah, the $64000 question. You do not need a DWA license to bring DWA animals into the country, however you DO need a license to legally possess a DWA animal, theoretically, you can bring DWA snakes etc into the country and transport them to someone who does have a license. However, if you are stoppped at Customs and you have no supporting paperwork for your purchases, you may be in for some awkward questions and possible the retention of your animals (at your expense) until such time as you produce said license.
> With the way the bloody French Customs are, sometimes you won't even get them out of France!


Cheers mate, That clears things up. But first I need the DWA.
An I still can't find a mentor.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone know any of the show dates for 2009?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Snake day is a pleasant experience!
> 
> Hamm (any time) is a pain in the Ar**!!!!
> 
> ...


Hmmm Cafe... Netherlands.... I bet it was lol


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Ah, the $64000 question. You do not need a DWA license to bring DWA animals into the country, however you DO need a license to legally possess a DWA animal, theoretically, you can bring DWA snakes etc into the country and transport them to someone who does have a license. However, if you are stoppped at Customs and you have no supporting paperwork for your purchases, you may be in for some awkward questions and possible the retention of your animals (at your expense) until such time as you produce said license.
> With the way the bloody French Customs are, sometimes you won't even get them out of France!


 What about the ferry to Zeebrugge or Ostend? or would the Dutch or Belgian customs be worse then Les Francais?
My experience with French customs is pretty good but that was Cherbourg to Rosslare a few years back.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I go Dutch and have never had any problems with customs myself.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

should just clarify my stuff was non-rep related.:blush:.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> An I still can't find a mentor.


Why do you want 1????????


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Does houten have a website?

Tom


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Why do you want 1????????


Second that. There's quite a few of us think mentoring is bad ju-ju and is going to blow up in someone's face one day


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know what you mean guys but I do think that its good to have an experienced keeper you can talk to and advise you on how they do things though.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally had a mentor however after working with the animals initially this turned into someone experienced simply to advise and show rather than hands on, I found this of great help in my progression. I think the days of mentoring handling and hands on are over in all fairness, it simply is not worth it for the "mentor" incase something happens.

Anyone know about website for houten or the show dates for 2009

Tom


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Some info regarding some of the mentioned shows:

Link to Hamm:
..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home

Link to Houten:
The European Snake Society

And a link to BEE (not mentioned in the thread, but good to know):
BEE Start Page


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Also www.ter.nl lists the other exotic shows.


----------

